# 2006 NBA Draft Watch Thread



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*2006 Draft Picks:*
*Portland's 2006 1st Rounder (#1-#13)
Detroit's 2006 1st Rounder(#30)
Portland's 2006 2nd Rounder(#31-#36)*

*Possible Portland Pick Prospects:*

*LaMarcus Aldridge- *  *Game Log* 












> *Strengths-* Aldridge possesses all the physical characteristics NBA GM’s dream about in a big man. He has terrific size for an NBA big man at 6-11 or possibly even 7 feet, long arms that extend almost to his knees, and all-star caliber athletic ability. Aldridge is a quick and fluid player who moves like a ballerina and runs the floor like a guard. He is extremely coordinated for his size, and possesses a vertical leap that allows him to spring high off the floor in the blink of an eye. In today’s modern NBA that is so much more reliant on quickness and athleticism rather than brute strength, he has the ability to play either the 4 or the 5 spot for his team depending on where he is drafted.
> 
> The first would be a terrific jump-hook shot. Aldridge sets up shop on the baseline anywhere out to 15 feet, catches the ball, spins to either shoulder, squares them simultaneously, elevates gracefully with one hand underneath the ball and flicks his wrist at the height of his leap with a soft touch. All in one quick, fluid motion. The second would be his turnaround jump-shot. When he doesn’t have the strength or will to back his man all the way to the basket, Aldridge can catch the ball, spin and fade away quickly, elevate straight up off the ground and get high enough to give him all the time in the world needed to knock down his shot with deadly accuracy. Both of these moves are simple and fundamental, but Aldridge executes them perfectly and has the perfect physical characteristics to make them nearly unblockable. Watching him practice these moves, there is little doubt that he has spent some time studying tape on Kevin Garnett.
> 
> In terms of intangibles, everything I’ve heard and seen says that he is a great teammate both on and off the court. At times you can tell that he wants to be somewhat of a leader on his team, but just doesn’t know how yet. He is very unselfish, almost to a fault at times, but looks very good moving the ball around in a set offense, especially passing out of the double team. It wouldn’t be a stretch to say that the game comes easy to him and that he is just now beginning to scrape the surface on his vast potential.





> *Weaknesses-* Aldridge is also not consistently aggressive enough as a defender or rebounder. He is good enough to be a very solid starter in the NBA just off his talent, but developing a real mean streak could make him into a superstar down the road. Like many young players, his motor is inconsistent and he can go for certain stretches without making his presence felt on the game. It would be nice to see him being more active at times rotating on defense and hustling for rebounds. He often relies on his hands and athleticism more than he does on his body in terms of boxing out and fighting for position defensively, but this could be partially due to a lack of strength. With his physical gifts, he has much more potential as a shot-blocker than he has shown at this point in his career. He doesn’t seem to have the mentality, instincts or go-to-itiveness of a Dwight Howard or Marcus Camby type player.
> 
> With the way he plays on both ends of the floor, sometimes you have to wonder if Aldridge is just too nice for his own good. He has the tendency to go easy on his matchup when the game is in hand, not really having the demeanor of a player that wants to dominate everyone he goes up against. He is so smooth and effortless in everything he does that it doesn’t always look like he is giving 100%. Watching him play, you might have the feeling that he just doesn’t have any idea how good he can be in the future.


LINK-draftexpress.com​
*Tyrus Thomas-**Game Log* 










> NBA Comparison: Kenyon Martin
> 
> *Strengths-* Agile bigman with great leaping ability ... Feathery touch out to 12-15 feet ... Has a very nice turn around jump shot ...Spectauclar dunker, his explosiveness and quickness getting off the ground is unrivaled among college post players ... A super shot blocker due to his long arms and explosiveness ... Runs the floor well ... Huge wingspan ... Has good hands for rebonds and catching passes ... Plays with good energy, loves to dunk ... Extremely long arms plus great lift make him a monster on the boards and allow him to play much bigger than 6-9 ... Plays with great intensity, has an edge to him ... Excellent passer, great vision ... Great upside ...





> *Weaknesses-* Unproven, must prove himself on the college level ... Must put on a good deal of weight as he can be pushed around due to lack of bulk . He needs at least 20-25 pounds of muscle ... How well he weight trains and maintains his agility will be huge ... He's so talented he can get away with not hustling or working hard, so staying intense and focused is important ... Needs to become better conditioned, gets winded easily ... Has a bit of a hitch on his free throw shot ... He's a risky pick because it's uncertain how his body will turn out. Will he be able to add the weight?


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Andrea Bargnani-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Dirk Nowitzki
> 
> *Strengths-* Good foot work, soft hands even if he's not particularly strong ... A fast player with very quick feet and first step for such a big guy, runs well in the fast break ... Shoots it quickly, with solid release and is also a great catch and shoot player ... Good one on one player who prefers to face the basket ... Bouncy, and will get up multiple times off two feet ... Good shot blocker ... Played an average of 12 minutes per game this season (2004-05) ... Generally impacts game tempo in a positive way when he's on the floor ... Makes plays.





> *Weaknesses-* Needs to develop more body strength for the NBA, as he can be moved off the block. His strength has really gotten better in the past year, but he still has aways to go... Still very new to the game having played at the professional level for only two seasons ... Missed parts of the 2004-05 season due to illnesses ... Excellent shot mechanics, but could use more arc on his shot ... Favors his right hand, and needs to be a better back to basket offensive player ... Indecisive passer at times, but employs proper tecnique ... With no Italian players in the NBA, it could hurt him slightly in scouts minds ... Emotional player, he needs more experience in order to gain more confidence.


LINK-ndadraft.net​

*Rudy Gay-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Scottie Pippen
> 
> *Strengths:* Run and jump athlete who finishes well above the rim ... High flyer ... Very versatile... Does everything well ... Complete offensive arsenal... Can hit the mid range jumper... Excellent at slashing to the hoop... Accurate passer who is very unselfish... Does the majority of his damage in the post ... Very strong and stays active throughout the game ... Very tough to defend... Doesn’t get pushed around down low ... Runs the floor well ... Tough on the boards... Has a passion for the game ... Works harder than everyone else on the court ... A coach’s dream player ... Will most likely play on the wing at the next level ... Has great potential.





> *Weaknesses:* Ball handling could stand to improve ... Must gain maturity ... Develop physically ... His glaring weaknesses are his inexperience and his handle. His handle has improved dramatically but learning that phase late has slowed him moderately ... He will be star with some college seasoning ... He has only really been coached for a year and a half now so if UConn can get 2 years out of him he will be one of the baddest things to come out of college since Tim Duncan ...



LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Adam Morrison-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Larry Bird
> 
> *Strengths:* A special talent ... Old school right down to the stripes on the socks ... Like a coach on the floor ... Incredibly competitive ... The game comes very easily to him ... A great player in the half court ... Can create offense for himself or others ... Really excels with the ball in his hands at the top of the key ... Very good scorer with complete offensive repertoire ... Effortless shooting stroke ... Has great anticipation and basketball understanding ... Great intangibles, competes and inspires others to play hard ... Hard worker ... Plays with great intensity and aggressiveness ... Fundamentally solid, does all the little things to help his team win ... A true competitor. Will not back down from anyone ... Wants to take the big shot ... Sees the floor well, and is creative finding teammates for baskets ... Catches and shoots, or can shoot on the move ... Great at moving without the ball ... Finds a way to score against betetr athletes ... Great leadership ability ...





> *Weaknesses: * Not especially gifted athletically ... Lacks great foot speed getting out into transition ... Runs decent, but needs a head of steam ...Better hand speed than foot speed ... Leaping ability is average ... Plays hard on defense but lacks great lateral quickness ... Lack of a great first step will make it harder to get shots off against superior athletes ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2006 NBA Draft Early Entries
_Updated April 26, 2006_​

*JUNIORS:*

*Morris Almond* (G/F) (Rice)
_2005-2006 Stats: 21.9 PPG, 5.8 RPG, 1.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Larry Blair* (G) (Liberty)
_2005-2006 Stats: 22.6 PPG, 4.7 RPG, 2.7 APG_

*Will Blalock* (G) (Iowa State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 15.4 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 6.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Josh Boone* (F/C) (Connecticut)
_2005-2006 Stats: 10.3 PPG, 7.0 RPG, 0.6 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Bobby Brown* (G) (Cal State Fullerton)
_2005-2006 Stats: 17.5 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 4.6 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Shannon Brown* (G) (Michigan State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 17.2 PPG, 4.4 RPG, 2.7 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Guillermo Diaz* (G) (Miami [FL]) *
_2005-2006 Stats: 17.2 PPG, 2.9 RPG, 2.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Quincy Douby* (G) (Rutgers)
_2005-2006 Stats: 25.4 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 3.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Mike Efevberha* (G) (Cal State Northridge)
_2005-2006 Stats: 17.1 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 2.0 APG_

*Carl Elliott* (G) (George Washington)
_2005-2006 Stats: 11.5 PPG, 3.9 RPG, 3.9 APG_

*Nick Fazekas* (F) (Nevada)
_2005-2006 Stats: 21.8 PPG, 10.4 RPG, 2.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Thomas Gardner* (G) (Missouri)
_2005-2006 Stats: 19.7 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 1.6 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Brandon Heath* (G) (San Diego State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 18.4 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 3.5 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Ekene Ibekwe* (F) (Maryland)
_2005-2006 Stats: 11.1 PPG, 6.6 RPG, 0.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Alexander Johnson* (F) (Florida State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 13.2 PPG, 7.4 RPG, 0.7 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Trey Johnson* (G) (Jackson State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 23.5 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 2.3 APG_

*Paul Millsap* (F) (Louisiana Tech)
_2005-2006 Stats: 19.6 PPG, 13.3 RPG, 1.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Adam Morrison* (F) (Gonzaga) *
_2005-2006 Stats: 28.1 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 1.8 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Danilo Pinnock* (G) (George Washington)
_2005-2006 Stats: 14.5 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 3.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Mustafa Shakur* (G) (Arizona)
_2005-2006 Stats: 11.2 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 4.7 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Marcus Slaughter* (F) (San Diego State) *
_2005-2006 Stats: 16.5 PPG, 11.0 RPG, 1.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Curtis Stinson* (G) (Iowa State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 19.4 PPG, 5.2 RPG, 5.5 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net

*D.J. Strawberry* (G) (Maryland)
_2005-2006 Stats: 10.3 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 4.0 APG_
• NBADraft.net Profile

*P.J. Tucker* (F) (Texas)
_2005-2006 Stats: 16.1 PPG, 9.5 RPG, 2.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Marcus Williams* (G) (Connecticut)
_2005-2006 Stats: 12.3 PPG, 3.9 RPG, 8.6 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile


*SOPHOMORES:*

*Arron Afflalo* (G) (UCLA)
_2005-2006 Stats: 15.8 PPG, 4.2 RPG, 1.8 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*LaMarcus Aldridge* (F) (Texas) *
_2005-2006 Stats: 15.0 PPG, 9.2 RPG, 0.5 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Jordan Farmar* (G) (UCLA)
2005-2006 Stats: 13.5 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 5.1 APG
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Rudy Gay* (F) (Connecticut) *
_2005-2006 Stats: 15.2 PPG, 6.4 RPG, 2.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Daniel Gibson* (G) (Texas)
_2005-2006 Stats: 13.4 PPG, 3.6 RPG, 3.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Patrick O'Bryant* (C) (Bradley)
_2005-2006 Stats: 13.4 PPG, 8.3 RPG, 0.8 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Leon Powe* (F) (California)
_2005-2006 Stats: 20.5 PPG, 10.1 RPG, 1.4 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Richard Roby* (G) (Colorado)
_2005-2006 Stats: 17.0 PPG, 5.5 RPG, 2.5 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Rajon Rondo* (G) (Kentucky) *
_2005-2006 Stats: 11.2 PPG, 6.1 RPG, 4.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Cedric Simmons* (F/C) (North Carolina State)
_2005-2006 Stats: 11.8 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 1.7 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Darius Washington Jr.* (G) (Memphis)
_2005-2006 Stats: 13.4 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 3.1 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile


*FRESHMEN:*

*Tyrus Thomas* (F) (LSU) *
_2005-2006 Stats: 12.3 PPG, 9.2 RPG, 1.3 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile

*Shawne Williams* (F) (Memphis)
_2005-2006 Stats: 13.2 PPG, 6.2 RPG, 1.9 APG_
• DraftExpress.com Profile
• NBADraft.net Profile


_* Signed With Agent_

​


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Lotto Prospects:*

*Rodney Carney-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Richard Jefferson
> 
> *Strengths:* Highlight reel waiting to happen ... One of the most athletic players in all of college basketball … Jump shot has improved ... Big upside… Long and lean … Very versatile… Great elevation on jumper which is nearly impossible to block… Confident… Good poise … Pesky defender … Blankets defenders with his long arms and quick feet… Anticipates well and plays the passing lanes for steals ... Really gets up and grabs rebounds … Excellent speed and quickness …
> 
> *Notes:* Indiana State high jump champion in high school clearing 6-feet-11 ... His mother, DeAndra Ware, was the state champion in Indiana High School track and field and held the world record in the 60-yard dash ... Brother of former Tennessee star Ron Slay ...





> *Weaknesses:* Needs to add strength, put time in the weight room and bulk up some ... Can be prone to taking bad shots at times … Forces shots … Must become better at handling the ball and creating offense for himself ... Settles with the outside shot instead of trying to get something easier … Lacks great vision and passing ability ... Needs to shoot with more consistency… Can be too reliant on his athleticism ... Needs to get a little tougher on the court ... Too right hand dependent, needs to become better at handling with his left hand ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Randy Foye-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Chauncey Billups
> 
> *Strengths:* Talented lead guard ... Has persevered through a rough upbringing (losing both parents young) and shows great hunger and toughness because of it ... Excellent one on one player ... Has a bag of tricks offensively with crossovers and AND1 type moves ... Uses change of direction well to get his defenders off balance ... Plays well in an open court game with great speed and body control ... Handles the ball effortlessly ... Strong finisher capable of taking the ball all the way to the rack in traffic ... Very strong body able to physically overpower opponents ... Picture perfect high release and high arc on his shot ... Hard worker, his outside shot has shown steady improvement ... Capable of big time scoring outbursts ... Adept at shooting with just an inch of daylight ...Strong defender, very aggressive looking for steals on the ball and on passes ... Great leadership ability ... Excellent maturity ... Has excellent size/strength for the point guard position ... Quality free throw shooter ...





> *Weaknesses: * Some consider him more of a combo than a true point guard ... Isn't a natural at setting the table and running the show as a point guard but has shown improvement in that area ... With Lowry playing the point, some of his deficiencies are covered up ... His passing ability is decent, but not great for a point guard ... Can be too aggressive at times offensively forcing bad shots ... Aggressiveness defensively can lead to foul problems, he can also get caught gambling for steals ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Brandon Roy-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Jalen Rose
> 
> *Strengths:* Roy is a no nonsense 2-guard with excellent all around skills ... Very cerebral player, makes excellent decisions. Understands the game ... Very polished, great experience with four years at Washington under his belt ... An excellent shooter who steps up in big situations. Hit a number of huge shots at the end of games this year ... Has worked hard on his outside shot which has improved each year ... Great competitor ... Excellent ball handler with the ability to create shots for himself and others ... His midrange game is relatively impressive and his range has really improved this year ... Really stepped up in his senior year assuming a leadership role and taking over as the go to player for the Huskies ... Has spent time at the point guard position this year, and played admirably ... Not afraid to take the ball inside. Utilizes the spin move in the paint well ... Good free throw shooter at 81% ... Has great composure and confidence. Never gets rattled ... Good one on one skills with the ability to shoot off the dribble and get by his man to the basket ...





> *Weaknesses:* Does everything very well but nothing out of this world ... On the small side. Lacks tremendous size and length at just 6-5 and average wing span ... A good athlete, but nothing extraordinary. Not a great leaper or thunderous dunker ... Lacks great body strength. His body is solid but not overpowering ... Foot speed and quickness is strong but wont stand out on the next level ... Defensively he is just average giving solid effort, but lacks the foot speed to be a lock down defender ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Josh McRoberts-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Chris Webber (less athletic)
> 
> *Strengths:* As versatile as they come … A true inside outside threat ... Is equally adequate with his back to the basket or when facing up to the hoop ... Lefty has a solid mid range game with a reliable jumper that extends as far out as the three point line … A dunking machine. Will throw down any and every chance he has … Unlike most players Josh’s size, he can put the ball on the floor and shows tremendous court vision and a nice passing touch … Runs the floor well for a big man and always seems to be in the right place at the right time for monstrous putbacks … Always gives full effort and never takes plays off… Excellent rebounder due in large part to his aggressiveness … Very tough, a warriors mentality on the court … High basketball IQ guy who will make an immediate impact in Durham …





> *Weaknesses:* Has good footwork but isn’t quick enough to play anywhere but the post at the next level … His foot speed and athleticism wont stand out on the next level ... Though he has incredible instincts and feel for the game having played as a guard early in his high school career, some of those attributes are lost because he lacks the quickness and foot speed to take the ball off the dribble on the next level ... Though he does have his moments blocking shots and making stops, he isn’t known as a defensive presence … Must become more disciplined defensively as he can be foul prone ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Mardy Collins-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Aaron McKie
> 
> *Strengths:* At 6-6 he's got the ability to run the show from the point guard position ... Very smooth offensive abilities ... Plays a controlled game, doesn't try to be too flashy or make spectacular plays, keeps it simple and effective ... Excellent vision and passing ... Shooting mechanics and fundamentals are very good ... Good ball handler ... Long arms help out with closing passing lanes and getting to the rim ... Good defender coming out of the Temple system which emphasizes defense ... Excellent at anticipating passes, ball hawking style ... Great team player, excellent versatility ... Extremely durable player, plays almost 40 minutes every game, and rarely if ever misses a start.





> *Weaknesses:* Never a bigtime scorer, although the Temple system limits him somewhat in that regard ... Shooting %s have never been great from outside, although these numbers get hurt by collapsing defenses and forced shots taken with the shot clock running low ... Lacks a very athletic body, especially on appearance ... Not a very physical player, should use his size advantage better offensively ... Not a huge leaper, lacks great explosiveness or a devastating first step ... Upside is decent, but not off the charts ... One of those guys who is solid in a number of areas, but fails to stand out in any one area ... Must become better at moving without the ball, can be a little too ball dependant ... Free throw shooting is below average ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Middle Round Prospects:*

*Ronnie Brewer-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Marquis Daniels
> 
> *Strengths:* 2 guard with great versatility ... Very intriguing because of his ability to run the show from the point guard position ... Has good leadership abilities ... Creates well off the dribble with a quick first step ... Elevates his teammates play with his passing ability ... Excellent vision, creating easy baskets for open teammates ... Thoroughbred type of athlete, very strong frame, think legs, extremely fast in the open floor ... Long arms and quick hands make him a defensive nightmare ... Great rebounder at the guard position ... Aggressive defender ... Anticipates passes well and forces a ton of steals with his on ball pressure ... Has range out to college three with good accuracy ... Has a great feel for the game which comes from being around basketball his whole life ...





> *Weaknesses:* A childhood water slide accident left him with a small bone protruding from his triceps area which has created an abnormal shooting form ... Not a great spot up shooter, makes most of his shots moving towards the basket, a rhythm shooter ... Much quicker than he is athletic, wont wow you with monster dunks, but not a bad leaper ... Mostly effective with the ball in his hands, so some feel he must dominate the ball to be effective ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​

*Marcus Williams-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Steve Smith
> *Strengths:* A silky smooth wing ... Very advanced at this stage of his development ... Jumper rarely scrapes the rim ... Range past the 3-point line, but his real strength is his midrange game ... Excellent ball-handling ability ... Excels facing up his opponent and taking him off the dribble ... Can create his own shot almost at will ... Terrific length for the position ... Highly developed court awareness ... Finishes well at the rim ... Good quickness ... Versatile ... Game comes very easy to him ... Great upside ... Has the potential to be special.





> *Weaknesses:* Consistency ... Has a tendency to drift in and out of games ... Needs at least 10 more pounds of muscle, which will help against more physical small forwards ... Often finds himself out of position on defense ... Settles for jump shots too often ... Reluctant to take smaller players down low ... Not very comfortable in the paint ... Needs to improve rebounding ... A good passer, but has the ability and the vision to be better ... Should be a much better free throw shooter ... Above average, but not a phenomenal athlete ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Shelden Williams-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Antonio Davis
> 
> *Strengths: * Burly power forward with a no nonsense approach ... Great experience, 4 years at Duke has given him a strong foundation with a great skill level and solid fundamentals ... Hard worker who has developed a reputation as a great kid ... Extremely strong body ... Deceptively quick and athletic ... Sticks to playing in the post, where he dominates on the NCAA level ... Tremendous wingspan allows him to play like a 7 footer ... A real defensive presence, a shot blocker who won national defensive player of the year as a junior ... Averages close to 4 blocks per game as a senior ... Should be able to guard centers in the NBA ... Great rebounding ability, boxes out well ... Understands how to defend, has become disciplined (blocks a ton of shots without fouling out very often) ... Range on his jumpshot has shown improvement through hard work, along with his free throw shooting ... Fairly consistent out to 12-15 feet ... Posts up well and uses his strength well to score ... His post moves have really developed well in his 4 years at Duke, including hooks and drop steps ... Touch around the basket is good and converts well after contact ...





> *Weaknesses:* Rigid. Williams lacks great fluidity running the floor, his movements could be described as stiff or mechanical ... Lacks the ability to improvise much in the open floor: catching and dribbling/passing before a shot, he's a lot more comfortable with set plays or crashing the glass ... Offensive game may be limited on next level due to lack of spontaneity (the Duke computer chip in his head runs best in half court set) ... Lacks great vision or passing ability ... His body is very rigid partly due to his muscle mass ... High school incident not considered indicative of his true character, especially after Duke retained his scholarship. He's been a model citizen ever since (accusation) and comes from strong family background ... Has given up a number of big games to post players as a senior, partly due to Duke's perimeter defensive approach ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Richard Roby-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Allan Houston
> 
> *Strengths:* One of the top shooters in the college game ... Prototypical 2-guard for the NBA ... Mechanics and release on his shot are tremendous ... Has shown the ability to take over and win games with his shooting and playmaking ability ... Clutch player who steps up and shows no conscience shooting the ball when the game is on the line ... Has great genes for the game as he is K-Mart's half brother and the athleticism did not miss him ... Extremely long and fluid athlete with a smooth offensive game ... Good leaping ability which will only get better as his body matures ... He is adept at creating shots for himself off the dribble ... His mid range game is very advanced ... Extremely long arms give him added length ... Picks up a lot of steals with great speed and anticipation ... Possesses an excellent feel for the game, especially offensively ... Has worked hard on cutting down turnovers as his improved A/TO ratio attests ... Has excellent upside ...





> *Weaknesses: * Must show the passion and hunger to play up to his abilities every time out ... The game comes so easily to him that he can get by on natural ability so staying focused and working hard to improve is key for him ... Still needs to become stronger physically ... Added strength will give him more ability to take the ball inside and finish ... Developed a bit of a soft rap from scouts after starting his sophomore season slow, but has responded well ... Must show the ability to play well against top level teams and players ... Free throw shooting should be better for such a great shooter (roughly 70%), needs to put in work to improve upon it ...





> *Notes:* Led Colorado in scoring as a freshman ... Half brother is Denver Nuggets star Kenyon Martin.


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Rajon Rondo-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Mookie Blalock
> 
> *Strengths:* A lightning quick point guard with the ability to penetrate seemingliy at will. Has incredible body control and takes the ball to the basket and finishes exceptionally well for a PG. He has a scorers mentality, but also passes the ball well especially on the dribble drive. Owns great ball handling skills which become lethal combined with his quickness. Many people thought he was the best player on his high school team that included Josh Smith (drafted 17th by Atlanta Hawks in 2004). He has progressed into a solid shooter, that combined with his quickness has made him a very difficult player to defend.





> *Weaknesses:* Still must develop a better basketball understanding. Could stand to put on some weight and add some muscle mass. His outside shot has become better but with improvement in this area, defenders will have to respect that facet of his game which will make it impossible to keep him from getting into the lane. Still must become more under control as he can become erratic at times. His defense still must improve. Must learn to be a complete point guard with the ability to dictate the tempo and get everyone involved.





> *Notes:* Had 55 points and 17 assists in a game in a tournament in Europe for Oak Hill Academy. He also set the school record at Oak hill with 27 assist then followed that performance up by breaking his own record with 31 assist


LINK-nbadraft.net​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Possible Detroit Pick Prospects:*

*Quincy Douby-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Steve Kerr
> 
> *Strengths:* Lights out 3 point shooter with excellent range ... One of the top scorers on the college level (top scorer in the Big East conference as a junior at 24 ppg) ... Has a great feel for the offensive game ... Effortless release on his shot ... Excellent free throw shooter ... His game has shown steady improvement ... Has gotten stronger body wise but still lacks bulk and body strength ... Has become adept at anticipating passes and making steals ... Very streaky shooter, when he gets hot he is deadly ... Proved in his sophomore year that he has the ability to protect the ball and be a distributor (as his 2/1 A/TO ratio shows) ... Has a good ability to create shots for himself with deft ball handling ability ...





> *Weaknesses:* Lacks an NBA body, his frame wont allow him to put on much weight ... Not a true point guard, so he is a small 2 guard ... Will be limited to being a scoring role player in the NBA ... He'll be a defensive liability on the next level due to his size and strength ... Not a great passer, but decent ... Not an explosive athlete but has good quickness ... A bit one dimensional has a hard time contributing when he's not scoring ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Maurice Ager-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Derek Anderson
> 
> *Strengths:* One of the most explosive athletes in the college game ... Consistently raises his level of play in big games, great competitor ... Excellent all around scorer ... Good outside shooter with range out to three point ... Creates well off the dribble with terrific ball handling ability ... Strong one on one skills, has a nose for scoring ... Good at slashing to the basket and finishing ... Great speed and quickness in the open floor ... Aggressive player who gets to the line often and converts his FTs at a good clip. Averaged over 90% as a senior in high school ... Excellent body control, can get some spectacular ally oops and put backs when crashing the glass ... Excellent rebounder at the guard position, not afraid of contact ... Long wingspan and good hands ... Plays sound defense and his foot speed can create problems for opponents ... Hard worker who has shown steady improvement over his 4 years at Michigan St. ...





> *Weaknesses:* Undersized at 6-4 for the 2guard position but has long arms and great athleticism to make up for it ... Vision and passing ability is average ... Should focus on becoming a better defender. Seems to give more effort towards scoring ... Doesn't pick up many steals defensively ... Can be too aggressive shooting outside but will keep shooting through a slump ... Body strength has gotten better but could be improved upon to absorb contact inside ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*P.J. Tucker-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Mario Elie
> 
> *Strengths:* Has a great combination of strength and athleticism ... Intense competitor ... Scores a lot of baskets by overpowering defenders with his tremendous body strength ... Plays with a lot of toughness. Extremely aggresive, intimidates opponents with his nasty demeanor ... Explosive leaping ability and has the strength to go inside and finish ... Strong one on one skills and looks to drive to the basket ... His ability to create shots for himself off the dribble has improved ... Strong defender ... Tremendous rebounder for a 6-5 player ... Great speed in the open court ... Free throw shooting has shown steady improvement ...





> *Weaknesses:* Scores the majority of his points close to the basket ... Lacks a 3 point shot and any real range on his shot ... His passing ability has shown some improvement but he lacks great vision to find teammates off the dribble ... Can be selfish at times looking only for shots for himself ... Lacks great skills for a guard and great size for a small forward ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Craig Smith-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Corliss Williamson
> 
> *Strengths:* A dominant college post player who has consistently put up numbers against top competition ... Well developed post game ... With his power he is almost unstoppable in one-on-one situations ... Comfortable on the left or right block ... Has no problem scoring over taller defenders ... No doubt he has an NBA-ready body... Lost almost 25 pounds since his freshman year ... Solid range out to 18 feet... Good hands ... Solid court awareness ...





> *Weaknesses:* Will have trouble finding a true position... Will struggle trying to guard taller 4's as well as quicker 3's ... Has a tendency to get in foul trouble... Must cut down on turnovers... Quickness and leaping ability could use improvement ... Must become a better free throw shooter... Perimeter game needs work if he is to play at the next level ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Hassan Adams-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Ruben Patterson
> 
> *Strengths:* One of the top athletes in college basketball...An absolute freak of nature...Explodes off the floor with his unreal vertical leap...Arguably the best dunker in the nation...Excels at the acrobatic play...Best in the nation at the “weakside rebound putback” slam...Exceptional rebounder for his size...Plays much bigger than his 6'4" frame...Has worked hard at becoming more than “just a dunker”...Great at filling in the blanks (tipping passes, taking charges, etc.)...Solid in the clutch...Remarkably strong build, which helps him absorb contact and finish near the rim...Plays with high intensity...The phrase “heart and soul of his team” appear in many of his bios...Has all the physical tools to be a shut-down defender...Terrific in the open court...Long arms...Above average ball handler...Hard worker...Great teammate...Phenomenal stamina...Never appears to be breathing hard...Very coachable...Considerable upside.





> *Weaknesses:* Has no real NBA position...At 6'4", will most likely be an undersized 2-guard, but his skills translate more to the small forward position...Like most players at this level with his physical tools, he relies too much on his athleticism to make plays...Often jumps straight up for rebounds instead of boxing out...Reaches too much on defense instead of moving his feet (which is especially problematic because he has the lateral foot-speed to stay in front of his man)...Lets his man take too many open jumpers... Occasional lapses in concentration...Doesn’t have the necessary range to consistently hit the NBA 3-pointer...Has seen a sharp dropoff in production from his sophomore to his junior season (his scoring is down 5 points, his rebounds down 2, his blocked shots down one, and his shooting percentage down 9%)...Could stand to improve his free throw percentage...Always gives people the feeling that he should be better than he is...Streaky scorer...Needs to regain his assertiveness from his stellar sophomore season.


LINK- nbadraft.net​


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Possible 2nd Round Pick Prospects:*

*Saer Sene-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Samuel Dalembert
> 
> *Strengths:* An absolutely jaw dropping physical specimen with his combination of size, length, strength, athleticism and mobility ... Very disruptive defensively and rebounds the ball well ... Has a 7'8" wingspan making him a force as a shot blocker ... Already getting playing time at the Senior level for Pepinster and getting decent minutes and stats ... Runs the floor well ... Great hands, has no problems catching the ball or rebounding ... Extremely agile, he can fall down on the court like a cat, not heavily like most big man ... Very coach-able and a hard working kid ...





> *Weaknesses:* Still doesn't have much offensive game to speak of ... Only began playing basketball in 2003 so he's still learning the game ... Must continue working hard to maximize his great potential ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*Allan Ray-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Luther Head
> 
> *Strengths:* A pure shooter with range out to NBA 3 point ... Good first step, strong one on one skills ... Adept at creating shots for himself and also strong at catch and shoot ... Has excellent ball handling ability ... Has a knack for creating contact and drawing fouls where he capitalizes on his superb free throw shooting ... Good athlete with nice leaping ability ... Uses screens well ... Good on ball defender due to his quick feet ... His great ability to shoot should allow him to be a scoring role player in the NBA ...





> *Weaknesses:* An undersized 2 guard ... His ability to fill in as a point is limited due to his poor vision and passing ... Negative assist to turnover ratio, his point guard skills are below average ... Solid defender but not outstanding ... Not a physical player, lacks the strength to overpower defenders that his teammates possess ... His lack of size and strength makes him a defensive liability on the next level ... Off the ball defense is just average, not good at anticipating passes for steals ...


LINK-nbadraft.net​
*James White-**Game Log* 











> *Strengths: * Blessed with world class athleticism/leaping ability ... Gets up with the best of them ... Very good quickness, and good first step ... Has experience after staying in college all four years ... An underrated passer, he's got good vision and plays unselfish ... Handles the ball well, at times bringing the ball up for the Bearcats ... A good defender on the perimeter with his long arms and quickness ...
> 
> *Weaknesses:* Still very raw. Jump shot and handle need refinement ... Has not shown the ability to add much strength to his frame ... Cannot handle contact, and rarely gets dunks in traffic ... Needs to get much stronger, improve defensively, gain consistency. Has not broken into the top notch college player that many expected ... Has a tough time with consistency and assertiveness ... Why he hasn't broken into a dominant player is anyone's guess, he has the talent, just hasn't put it together...


LINK- nbadraft.net​
*Marco Killingsworth-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Anthony Mason
> 
> *Strengths: * Very adept offensive skills, especially inside ... Crafty at getting shots off against bigger players ... Improved his overall game by leaps and bounds in his transfer year ... Tremendous footwork make him tough to guard in the post ... Left hander with great touch inside especially with contact ... Good shooter with range out to college three ... Really understands how to position himself for shots and rebounds, footwork is second nature ...





> *Weaknesses:* He'll be 24 on draft day, so his upside is in question ... Detractors will say he's older and more physically mature than his college competition and wont have the same success on the next level ... Must get in better shape, work on conditioning as he gets winded easily ... On the small side but his long arms allow him to play bigger ... Does not run the court especially well ... Free throw shooting has good form but must be more consistent especially since he gets to the line a lot ...


LINK- nbadraft.net​
*Taj Gray-**Game Log* 











> NBA Comparison: Chris Wilcox
> 
> *Strengths: * Very agile and explosive post player who plays with a high level of energy ... Excels in the open court with his great speed ... Excellent leaper who rebounds the ball well and has the foot speed, arm length and body control to grab rebounds that appear out of range ... Huge wingspan allows him to play bigger than his height ... Works hard and has a great attitude, very coachable ... Good body strength and appears he'll be able to pack on additional weight and strength without any problem ... Keeps it simple offensively with shots around the basket, with a lot of of put backs and ally oops ... Hustle guy, not afraid of diving on the floor or in the stands for loose balls ... Decent passer who can handle pressure and pass out of a double team ...





> *Weaknesses:* Limited offensively, lacks great shooting skills ... His range is poor, and his shot mechanics need work ... Post skills still need improvement, but his athletic ability make him difficult to guard on the college level, he'll need to learn better fundamentals to succeed against similarly athletic players on the next level ... Free throw shooting has improved but he tends to rush his shot, and shoots the ball too far in front of him and without a clean release ... Might be closer to 6-8 than 6-9 ...


LINK- nbadraft.net​

​


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nice list


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

:clap:

Nice work, 'Freak! :biggrin: Excellent lay-out!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I really like what I've read about Thomas of late. Of course the fact that we are slipping farther and farther away from that #1 best odds at the #1 overall, means to me that we need to be thinking 6-9 thereabouts, and players like Splitter and Thomas are right there.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I really like what I've read about Thomas of late. Of course the fact that we are slipping farther and farther away from that #1 best odds at the #1 overall, means to me that we need to be thinking 6-9 thereabouts, and players like Splitter and Thomas are right there.


Tyrus also intrigues me..I wouldn't be against drafting him at all, he would make a good backup PF, and is only 19 years old. So he could sit behind Zach for a few years and learn the game if needed.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Splitter is garbage we don't need a project Euro. They guy was supposed to come out the last two years and didn't. IMO there is a good reason why. 

I suppose it's that I would rather see us draft someone who is ready to contribute now or at least the near future.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's the bottom of the current standings:

Chicago 20 25 .444 18 ½ 10-13 10-12 14-11 2-6 96.8 97.1 -0.3	Lost 2 5-5
Golden State 20 25 .444 18 ½ 12-13 8-12 9-16 1-8 99.0 99.7 -0.7	Lost 2 3-7
Orlando 18 25 .419 19 ½ 12-11 6-14 11-14 6-1 93.3 95.8 -2.5	Lost 3 5-5
Sacramento 19 26 .422 19 ½ 13-11 6-15 12-13 5-1 99.1 100.2 -1.1	Won 1 5-5
Seattle 19 26 .422 19 ½ 11-13 8-13 8-16 5-3 102.8 106.7 -3.8	Won 1 4-6
Boston 18 28 .391 21 14-10 4-18 9-16 5-2 97.6 99.7 -2.1	Lost 3 4-6
*Portland 16 28 .364 22 11-13 5-15 6-19 2-7 89.1 95.8 -6.7	Lost 1 6-4*
Houston 16 29 .356 22 ½ 5-15 11-14 7-17 0-9 89.5 91.8 -2.3	Won 1 4-6
Toronto 16 30 .348 23 8-14 8-16 12-15 2-6 99.8 103.5 -3.8	Won 2 4-6
New York 14 30 .318 24 10-13 4-17 6-18 1-5 97.0 102.0 -5.0	Lost 3 1-9
Atlanta 13 31 .295 25 9-14 4-17 9-16 1-5 95.9 101.5 -5.5	Won 2 4-6
Charlotte 11 36 .234 28 ½ 7-15 4-21 9-21 2-7 94.5 100.0 -5.5	Lost 13 0-10

I think we're going to move up in the standings, down in the draft order. We will probably not get a top 5 pick. Probably someone like Shelden Williams is more realistic.

What do people think of him?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

wizmentor said:


> Here's the bottom of the current standings:
> 
> Chicago 20 25 .444 18 ½ 10-13 10-12 14-11 2-6 96.8 97.1 -0.3	Lost 2 5-5
> Golden State 20 25 .444 18 ½ 12-13 8-12 9-16 1-8 99.0 99.7 -0.7	Lost 2 3-7
> ...


I think Shelden Williams would be a perfect pick with a 15ish pick, but since it's such a weak draft he will probably be like Channing Frye and go Top 10. I still think Thomas might be there, and I'd take him in a heartbeat. 

Rodney Carney is also gonna be a real good player, but we don't need another SG/SF.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

2nd post now includes Detroit pick prospects. Any suggestions welcome, that's a hard pick to choose players at.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I really like what I've read about Thomas of late. Of course the fact that we are slipping farther and farther away from that #1 best odds at the #1 overall, means to me that we need to be thinking 6-9 thereabouts, and players like Splitter and Thomas are right there.


A) I agree about Tyrus Thomas.

B) we can (and I think will) trade up if we don't get a top 5 pick.

C) Paul Davis will be long gone by the 30th pick of the draft.

D) Shelden Williams is 6'7 1/2" tall. I wouldn't draft him in the top 10. He can defend at the college level, but he's a poor man's Emeka Okafor, and Okafor isn't a great player (nor will he ever be.)

I'd rather have a guy like Brandon Rush or Rodney Carney if we get a 6-10 pick.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Splitter is garbage we don't need a project Euro. They guy was supposed to come out the last two years and didn't. IMO there is a good reason why.
> 
> I suppose it's that I would rather see us draft someone who is ready to contribute now or at least the near future.


He's only 21 and he's putting up pretty good stats. Better (barely) than Bargnani even. I'd say Splitter is a pretty good pick if we're in the 6-10 range and Gay, Morrison, Bargnani and Aldridge are gone.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Splitter is garbage we don't need a project Euro.


I've seen him play quite a few times (at the minimum, 10 games... most of which were last year) and I can tell you that the guy is NOT garbage.

A guaranteed star in the NBA?

Absolutely not.

A serviceable big man in his rookie year, who has a chance to become pretty damn good (even if not a star) in the near future?

Yes.

He's a solid team defender (he's pretty good one-on-one in the post, but he's really good at help-defense, defensive rotations, blocking shots from the "weak side," etc.), whose main _weakness_ is, well, his _strength_. He has shown--in previous seasons, as well as with the Brazilian NT--that he can step away from the hoop and hit from outside. On his current team, though, he's instructed to play--more or less--strictly in the painted area (which is, obviously, the best for him as an aspiring NBA player). So, his (overall) offense is rather unpolished, but he has shown quite a bit of potential in that area, from time to time (ironically enough, usually when he gets big minutes... go figure).

I'm not saying we should take him with a top-3 pick, or anything, but to say that he's "garbage" just isn't accurate, judging from what I've seen of him.



sa1177 said:


> They guy was supposed to come out the last two years and didn't. IMO there is a good reason why.


You're right, there is "a good reason" that he's entered and withdrawn his name from the past couple of drafts. That reason? He has a huge buy-out clause in his contract and he wouldn't have been able to pay it unless he was drafted fairly high. Without a guarantee to be selected in the range that he needed to be, in order to afford his buy-out, he withdrew his name. It's a similar situation to what happened with Monia, last year, though I believe Splitter's buy-out was/is much, much larger.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Morrison is #1 on my board. Dude can just flat out score. We need someone to take the big shots.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Tiago beat Bargnani in the last head to head matchup led his team to win over barn's team.

We need size at pf I would hope 6'10+ we have a short pf already in zbo, sheldon has been looking bad and look at who he plays for, thats not a good combonation!

I would say Tiago if we dont get lucky/cant trade up to get one of the 4.

as for the 30th pick need profiles posted:

Matt Haryasz 6-10 230 PF Stanford Sr.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

What about Nick Fazekas with the 2nd 1st rounder? or Hassan Adams? Leon Powe? James White?

And I wouldn't be surprised to see POR use that DET pick and their 2nd rounder or a player like Monia to move up into the twenties/teens and take another player...

Has anyone else noticed that if POR is around #5-#7 that Rudy Gay may be available for them there? I would prefer POR to go "big", but I don't see how you pass up on Gay if he drops to #5 or below....

I don't know much about Tyrus Thomas, but I have seen Splitter and I agree with CanJohno's assessment...not sure if he will ever be a "star" but he could be a good NBA player...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> What about Nick Fazekas with the 2nd 1st rounder? or Hassan Adams? Leon Powe? James White?


I think Fazekas will be long gone by the 30th pick. When all is said and done, I think he'll go somewhere in the teens. He's getting about 21 and 10 this year. Not far off of Bogut's 21 and 12 from last season. If we get fazekas with that 30th pick, it'd be a steal. 

Maurice Ager would be nice, but may be gone by the time we pick too. 

Then again, for teams in the middle of the 1st round, I think this is a draft many some teams would like to get out of entirely, so maybe some picks in the 15-20 range will come open. I'd add CJ Giles to a list of possible late 1st round picks, but I doubt he comes out this year.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> Matt Haryasz 6-10 230 PF Stanford Sr.


I would say no to this guy simply because of the last name... Haryasz!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I would really like to see us put ourselves in a position to draft Morrison first. We need a solid scorer and team leader who isn't afraid to step up. I would like to also see us try and get Pittsonggle. 6-10 and can shoot the lights out. Would make a great 2nd string PF, would help provide a totally different offensive set. He could help clear the lane for Jack by spacing the defenses out.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Portland's 1st - Lamarcus Aldridge/Adam Morrison
Detroit's 1st - Hilton Armstrong
Portland's 2nd - Kevin Pittsnogle/Bobby Jones

Aldridge or Morrison would be ideal for the Blazers. Aldridge is long and athletic and has all the potential in the world. Pus Pryzbilla is an unrestricted FA. I'd make him my #1 priority if I was the Blazers. If not, then it comes down to Morrison. Yes the Blazers have 494792147 SFs, but Morrison is a must and I think he can play the 2. He just knows how to play the game and is a big time scorer, which is something Portland doesn't have. Great competitor and a leader. The Blazers can add more size with Armstrong, who's stock has gone up his senior year and would be a pretty good value player with the Pistons' pick. Pittsnogle can come off the bench and space out the floor with his shooting and Jones is a nice defensive wing.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

include bargnani and tiago with the 1st depending of draft position


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Kmurph said:


> What about Nick Fazekas with the 2nd 1st rounder? or Hassan Adams? Leon Powe? James White?
> 
> And I wouldn't be surprised to see POR use that DET pick and their 2nd rounder or a player like Monia to move up into the twenties/teens and take another player...
> 
> ...


I am really starting to like Rudy Gay. Right now, he is the best player in the draft, he is a top-notch
leaper and has passion for the game. I think people are under-valuing him and he could turn out to be the next Dwayne Wade, someone picked at #5 but is in the Top 3.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I would be surprised if POR did not use that DET pick and their 2nd rounder to move up in the draft...Or use that pick and a guy like Monia to move up into the twenties or teens...OR if POR does finish in the #6-10 range, to move up into the top 5...not an easy task though.....

I really like Fernandez...He has good size...at around 6'4...is a SG who can shoot and has good athleticism...but also has PG abilities...He could fit real well with Telfair\Jack, at least until Webster is ready....I would like to see POR move up to get him in the teens\twenties...

I am really curious to see where Gay goes, b\c he is IMO a top 3 pick talent wise, and it sure appears if scouting services are underating him...I doubt teams are though...but you never know..


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Kmurph said:


> I would be surprised if POR did not use that DET pick and their 2nd rounder to move up in the draft...Or use that pick and a guy like Monia to move up into the twenties or teens...OR if POR does finish in the #6-10 range, to move up into the top 5...not an easy task though.....
> 
> I really like Fernandez...He has good size...at around 6'4...is a SG who can shoot and has good athleticism...but also has PG abilities...He could fit real well with Telfair\Jack, at least until Webster is ready....I would like to see POR move up to get him in the teens\twenties...
> 
> I am really curious to see where Gay goes, b\c he is IMO a top 3 pick talent wise, and it sure appears if scouting services are underating him...I doubt teams are though...but you never know..


Well from NBADraft.net, they are giving Fernandez alot of love. Check out all those strengths! Looks to me he doesn't have many weaknesses, I am concerned that is he skinny though, 6'6" and only 172 pounds!?

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/rudyfernandez.asp


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> 2nd post now includes Detroit pick prospects. Any suggestions welcome, that's a hard pick to choose players at.


I'm really liking either Matt Haryasz or Nick Fazekas with the Detroit pick....Both players have a nice inside/outside game and have good footwork in the paint.....both would be good fill in's if we move Theo this offseason...

Paul Millsap is another guy I think we should take a look at....He reminds me of Dennis Rodman the way he has the knack to rebound...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> I would be surprised if POR did not use that DET pick and their 2nd rounder to move up in the draft...Or use that pick and a guy like Monia to move up into the twenties or teens...OR if POR does finish in the #6-10 range, to move up into the top 5...not an easy task though.....
> 
> *I really like Fernandez...He has good size...at around 6'4...is a SG who can shoot and has good athleticism...but also has PG abilities...He could fit real well with Telfair\Jack, at least until Webster is ready....I would like to see POR move up to get him in the teens\twenties...*
> 
> I am really curious to see where Gay goes, b\c he is IMO a top 3 pick talent wise, and it sure appears if scouting services are underating him...I doubt teams are though...but you never know..



I liked Fernandez last year as well.....and I would love to see us get him if we had a pick in that area.....The clips I've seen of him remind me a lot of Ginoboli in the unorthodox style they play...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Here is how I think our pick will play out. Toronto has traded Jalen, so they are basically throwing in the towel. They will definatley have a worse record than us, and likley the 1st pick. I thin Charlotte will be 2nd, as their impressive 13 game loosing streak doesnt seem to be letting up anytime soon. Atlanta will be the 3rd worse team. As of right now, we are tied with Houston for worst record in the west, but when all is said and done I strongly believe Houston will have a better record than us. NY is the enigma. With 14 wins, they look terrible. They could easily implode and be one of the worst 3 teams, or pull it together after the Jalen trade and improve a bit. All in all, this is how I think things will work out for the 1st few picks...

1. Toronto- Rudy Gay
2. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
3. Atlanta- LaMarcus Aldridge
4. Portland- ???
5. Chicago(From NY)- Big Man


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

4th - bargnani


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> 4th - bargnani


Your obsessed. I'd rather take Thomas. Bargnani is either a PF or a SF, and he'd be a PF who isn't a really good banger and Nate doesn't like that. I think Thomas would fit in much better, and he has a position. 

*Also, the 2nd post is updated with more #30 prospects and 2nd rounders.*


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

did the ? mark mean fill in the blank? 4th is the best player who is bargnani


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> The Portland Trail Blazers sit sadly at the bottom of the Northwestern conference. Although they are riding a four-game winning streak, the Blazers have no reservations for the playoffs. On the other hand, this summer will be a very exciting time for the NBA’s worst teams.


Story about the Blazers offseason/draft


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Bump. With the way we are playing, we should be looking ahead to the draft..


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> With the way we are playing, we should be looking ahead to the draft.


and be glad there are no HS able to be drafted in it....

well...LOL....I can't help but wish the new NBA rule Was NOT in effect this year as POR would have had a great shot at Greg Oden....

Regardless...POR needs a player who can score...create his own shot....

Bargnani APPEARS very intriguing, but can POR afford another multi year project at this point?

I don't know if Morrison's game is going to translate to the NBA as well as it does in college, but he certainly is intriguing....


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> and be glad there are no HS able to be drafted in it....
> 
> well...LOL....I can't help but wish the new NBA rule Was NOT in effect this year as POR would have had a great shot at Greg Oden....
> 
> ...


I think that if Portland is going to target Morrison they need to clean house a bit over the Summer. Not sure how this draft is going to shake out, but if Morrison pans out to really be a Larry Bird type of player I wouldn't mind having him on this roster.

Portland has the talent to move to get a decent backup for PF.

If Portland keeps losing Portland should have a shot at any talent on the board. Then you have the problem of picking the best player........Oden, Morrison, Gay........Portland as they stand need a PF, but that issue could be fixed over the Summer. 

I totally agree that Morrison is very intriguing! :yes:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Yeah Howie...at this point I really think POR needs a "star" type of player...or at worst, a player who can consistently get his own shot...

I think POR has to take a serious look at both Morrison and JJ Redick....they both are fantastic scorers...I really think POR needs that type of player...

I wasn't initially convinced that POR should consider Redick, but he is putting up some eye popping numbers...He will score in the NBA...He has good size, and a lightning quick release, and both he and Morrison have preformed well against good defensive efforts....IF POR is sitting their at #5 or below, I am inclined to hope they go for Redick over a guy like Splitter, Thomas or Carney...

and I don't care if POR is overloaded at SF...IF Morrison or Gay are there, they NEED to take them....The only other player who really intrigues me is Bargnani, but his progress could be like the HS players...slow...at least for the 1st few years....

I am not convinced that Aldridge will be this stud in the NBA either....

My preference would be

Morrison
Gay
Bargnani
Aldridge
Redick

I just strongly feel POR need an impact\franchise player...and they do not have one curreently on the roster...and yes, I don't think Zach is a "franchise" player...

too bad they are paying him like one....

BTW, if Nash does get fired...does Pritchard become GM? I hope either he does, or Pattersen\Allen are smart enough to keep him.... 


Telfair, Webster, even Outlaw may still develop into good NBA players, but it won't be right away IMO...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> Yeah Howie...at this point I really think POR needs a "star" type of player...or at worst, a player who can consistently get his own shot...
> 
> I think POR has to take a serious look at both Morrison and JJ Redick....they both are fantastic scorers...I really think POR needs that type of player...
> 
> ...


He's listed at 6'4" but more like 6'3"...It should be interesting to see his measurements at the combines...




and if Pritchard becomes GM before the draft, I gaurantee we take Morrison...I heard an interview a month or so ago and he was talking about how great of a player he is seemed enamored by him...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

IMO, I think Aldridge is the guy to take. He would come into a Zach Randolph type of situation where there are good players ahead of him and he can learn from them. A year or 2 and he can step up and have a big year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> IMO, I think Aldridge is the guy to take. He would come into a Zach Randolph type of situation where there are good players ahead of him and he can learn from them. A year or 2 and he can step up and have a big year.


and then bust his knee a year after that like Sam Bowie....

I don't want to take an injury prone player who is also prone to disappear in games...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> and then bust his knee a year after that like Sam Bowie....
> 
> I don't want to take an injury prone player who is also prone to disappear in games...


you know, I'm still not sure who you want us to take. After all this time you've spent watching film, and disecting the players available, I honestly have no clue who you want the team to take, or who you think is the best out there.

I'm kind of surprised that you haven't made it know yet.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> you know, I'm still not sure who you want us to take. After all this time you've spent watching film, and disecting the players available, I honestly have no clue who you want the team to take, or who you think is the best out there.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised that you haven't made it know yet.


Pooh Jeter or Ewe Blab's son, Gew Blab.....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

my top three? 

1. morrison 
2. bargnani
3. gay 

if we draft morrison or gay then we could trade the 30 and 2nder for a higher then we could draft a pf or center preferably a pf/c!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hey zagsfan, what do you think about getting Batista with our 2nd round pick (or the 30th)?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I am warming up to Morrison. But, I dont want us to deal Miles just to make room for him. Who is saying we cant move Miles to SG? With a amazing shooter like Adam on the team, a athletic sidekick would be the best thing to pair him with. Miles just does thinks that Morrison will NEVER be able to do; handle well, pass well, rebound, block, steal. And on the flip side, Morrison does things that Miles cant do; shoot, shoot, shoot. Could be a great duo.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm warming up to the idea of Morrison, but I still have the feeling that he'll end up being a Mike Dunleavy type player. Great in college and about average at the pro level. Just my gut.

I hope I'm right if we don't pick him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I'm warming up to the idea of Morrison, but I still have the feeling that he'll end up being a Mike Dunleavy type player. Great in college and about average at the pro level. Just my gut.
> 
> I hope I'm right if we don't pick him.


Before Zags can come in, I dont think you can really compare Dunleavy Jr to Morrison. They're both white, and about 6'9", but thats about it. Of course, Dunelavy never was the "man", but I dont think he has the game to BE the man. 

It's a fair comparison in the sense they're both good outside shooters, but I dont think that Dunleavy is a valid comparison to how they might end up in the NBA. 

besides, Dunleavy is one ugly mother ****er.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> It's a fair comparison in the sense they're both good outside shooters, but I dont think that Dunleavy is a valid comparison to how they might end up in the NBA.


Do you think Dunleavy's more of a defensive player than Morrison? Morrison's got more fire in his belly? Maybe I havn't watched a lot of Bulldog basketball, but that's how I see it anyway.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> Before Zags can come in, I dont think you can really compare Dunleavy Jr to Morrison. They're both white, and about 6'9", but thats about it. Of course, Dunelavy never was the "man", but I dont think he has the game to BE the man.
> 
> It's a fair comparison in the sense they're both good outside shooters, but I dont think that Dunleavy is a valid comparison to how they might end up in the NBA.
> 
> *besides, Dunleavy is one ugly mother ****er.*


And Morrison isn't? 

I really don't know here. Whoever we draft is going to determine how the Blazers are going to go through this summer. If we draft Aldridge, I doubt we resign Joel. If we draft Morrison or a SF/SG prob. more than 1 SF is going.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> And Morrison isn't?
> If we draft Morrison or a SF/SG prob. more than 1 SF is going.


For the sake of balance, I'd like to see either 2 or 3 small forwards moved.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I've been thinking Shelden Williams from Duke. The man is averaging 4 blocks a game and is a monster rebounder, and is also a diciplined senior from Duke(not that Duke has a great rep, but he's not some high school kid).

He provides what we need, a defensive minded presense at PF, a backup and possible replacement of Zach, and he could potentially play some Center of Joel leaves, and when Ratliff retires.

Of course if Bargni or Morrison are on the board when we pick, we'd take them, but I think not.

Tyrus Thomas is a good prospect, but I think we may shy away from young kids this year.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> I've been thinking Shelden Williams from Duke. The man is averaging 4 blocks a game and is a monster rebounder, and is also a diciplined senior from Duke(not that Duke has a great rep, but he's not some high school kid).
> 
> He provides what we need, a defensive minded presense at PF, a backup and possible replacement of Zach, and he could potentially play some Center of Joel leaves, and when Ratliff retires.
> 
> ...


A lot of people think Williams won't reproduce those numbers in the NBA because of his lack of height and the fact the Duke players seem to underachieve in the NBA. But, the numbers sure do look good. I wonder where Charles Barkley would go if he were in this draft?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

How about this dream scenario...

Morrison with our pick. 

Trade #30, Outlaw and our 2nd rounder for a top 10 pick and grab Shelden Williams. 

Blake-Miles-Morrison-Zach-Joel Or Shelden


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I was actually thinking about players we could pick up in the lat first round with Detroits pick and a name came across my head, J.P. Batista. I have watched a few Zag's games and he seems like he can really play. Why is it though, that he is not talked about much and is ranked somewhere in the second round? Maybe someone (hint hint ZagsFan) could help me out here. Is there certain limitations on his game that would hinder him as an NBA player?

PRunetang


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Prunetang said:


> I was actually thinking about players we could pick up in the lat first round with Detroits pick and a name came across my head, J.P. Batista. I have watched a few Zag's games and he seems like he can really play. Why is it though, that he is not talked about much and is ranked somewhere in the second round? Maybe someone (hint hint ZagsFan) could help me out here. Is there certain limitations on his game that would hinder him as an NBA player?
> 
> PRunetang


copy cat


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ooops. I don't beleive I read that. However, was there ever any kind of answer? 

Prunetang


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Do you think Dunleavy's more of a defensive player than Morrison? Morrison's got more fire in his belly? Maybe I havn't watched a lot of Bulldog basketball, but that's how I see it anyway.


Id say that Dunleavy just kind of goes with the flow by comparison



Blazer Freak said:


> And Morrison isn't?


by comparison, Morrison is actually somewhat handsome.


















he still looks like that awkward stage some boys have, when they are "becoming men" and still look like they're gawkerdly.










granted, he looks like Ed Chigliak...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> hey zagsfan, what do you think about getting Batista with our 2nd round pick (or the 30th)?


I love JP as a college player, but I doubt he'll be much of a pro...He's unathletic and very slow...but who knows, he is a beast downlow that takes up a lot of room...

I don't think it'd be a bad idea to take him with our 2nd round pick...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I think we should take the BPA with the lottery pick and go big with the two later picks. I like the idea of a big bruiser with the Detroit pick and Pittsnoggle with our second round pick. Any suggestion for the bruiser?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

gambitnut said:


> I think we should take the BPA with the lottery pick and go big with the two later picks. I like the idea of a big bruiser with the Detroit pick and Pittsnoggle with our second round pick. Any suggestion for the bruiser?


Its looking more and more likely that Pittsnoggle won't make it past the 1st round....His stock is getting higher and higher as he improves his inside game to go with his outside game...I think he'll be a mid teens to early 20's pick...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its looking more and more likely that Pittsnoggle won't make it past the 1st round....His stock is getting higher and higher as he improves his inside game to go with his outside game...I think he'll be a mid teens to early 20's pick...


That wouldn't surprise me either but when I look at the Draft Express mock the other day he was at the end of the second round. We'll have to see.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Shawne Williams is the guy to draft.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

tlong said:


> Shawne Williams is the guy to draft.


I like him too, but he might not even come out this year.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Fork said:


> I like him too, but he might not even come out this year.


I think it depends on whether or not Memphis makes a run in the NCAA playoffs. If they make it to the regional finals I expect him to come out.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Bump. I'm going to add another player or two.

Think we can get this stickied?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

morrison baragni.Greg oden next year.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Based on Rudy Gay's play and attitude today (and season in general), I have to think he's either going to a few notches (or waiting until next year, but it looked like he and coach were not getting along).


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Would Gay be an improvement over Miles or Outlaw? I've watched him a few times and he doesn't appear to be more physically gifted than either DM or TO. Correct me if I'm wrong here, but I think Outlaw is more physically gifted and has a better outside shot than Gay. Thoughts?
I'm hoping some team ahead of us in the draft picks Gay and allows a better player to fall to us.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...men/stories/030906dnspobig12lede.39887db.html



> Ball Is In Aldridge's Court
> Several mock drafts project LaMarcus Aldridge as a lottery pick. Texas students began chanting, "One more year! One more year!" in the closing minutes of UT's 72-48 victory Sunday over Oklahoma. Aldridge says emphatically, "I'm coming back." "The NBA is not a concern right now," said Aldridge, who last month said that he sees himself as a four-year player at Texas. "We just have to keep winning."


The draft just got a little thinner. Morrison is looking like a better and better pick, Barginni's stock just rose too, and I think puts him as the top big man.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...men/stories/030906dnspobig12lede.39887db.html
> 
> 
> 
> The draft just got a little thinner. Morrison is looking like a better and better pick, Barginni's stock just rose too, and I think puts him as the top big man.


Vince Young also said he was coming back didn't he? I highly doubt Aldridge stays another year. If he does he is making a biiiiig mistake because of that back injury, it could come back and affect him next year and drop his stock way down.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cpt.napalm said:


> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...men/stories/030906dnspobig12lede.39887db.html
> 
> 
> 
> The draft just got a little thinner. Morrison is looking like a better and better pick, Barginni's stock just rose too, and I think puts him as the top big man.


Texas fans might want to ask UNC fans how secure they felt knowing that May, Marvin Williams, Felton, and McCants left, despite some of them saying they'd stay.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I honestly would draft Joakim Noah over LaMarcus Aldridge. Noah plays with so much passion, intensity and has a motor that never stops.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Yeah Hap, but UNC won the title, texas did not...

However if FLA wins (or UCLA for that matter) how many of their younger guys (Noah\Horford\Brewer - Farmar\Afflolo\Mbah A Moute) would come back for another year?

Still....If Aldridge is a top 5 pick, and I can't see why he wouldn't be I think it wil be ery hard for him to stay....not impossible, but unlikely IMO...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Florida wins noah according to some sites will go number 1 if he declares.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Noah said that he will be returning for another year and that the NBA is kinda a joke. So now Tyrus, Noah, and Aldridge all have said they will be returning for another year of school. If they do, this years draft will be uber weak and next years already projected strong draft will have just gotted much stronger and deeper.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Well if that is the case then its good POR will have in all likelyhood a top 3 pick...

You have a link for Noah's comments thylo?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

seen you guys mention him. anyone wanna join the Rudy Gay fan club?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Regarding Noah, I remember last year Sean May said he was coming back after the team won a National championship. That wasn't exactly correct. Maybe he will go back. If so then he's risking a lot. If it makes him happy then great. I do think though if Noah comes out he would have to be one of the favorites to be drafted by the Blazers. 


Anyone else wonder if certain players would stay in school to avoid being selected by a franchise that is in such disaray like Portland?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

From Hoopshype, Tyrus Thomas is coming out.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> From Hoopshype, Tyrus Thomas is coming out.


noice.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Zidane said:


> noice.


Yeah, I actually want to draft him really bad. Tyrus or Carney.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

it should be an interesting draft to say the least


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I have a question, when is the draft lottery and the actual draft this year?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

For me the great debate is Tyrus or Morrison..no one else is worthy of our potential #1 pick. Bargani is too far away, Gay and Aldridge have either past injury or motivational issues, and Noah seems to be out of the picture. I think I want Tyrus though. We desparately need a defensive 4 man, dude is seriously gonna be like Amare when he bulks up.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

lottery i think is during the nba finals

but a firey leader than can shoot it would be nice too if anything the team needs a strong leader just imagine telfair and morrison leading the team.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> For me the great debate is Tyrus or Morrison..no one else is worthy of our potential #1 pick. Bargani is too far away, Gay and Aldridge have either past injury or motivational issues, and Noah seems to be out of the picture. I think I want Tyrus though. We desparately need a defensive 4 man, dude is seriously gonna be like Amare when he bulks up.


I am not sure about the "Amare" comparison, but I agree with pretty much the rest of what you wrote...

Although I have Morrison as 1A) and Tyrus Thomas 1B)

after that it drops down to 4)


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

FYI



> Michigan State's Brown enters name in NBA draft
> 
> April 24, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## TBLogos (Apr 24, 2006)

We are not going to get a ready-made leader out of this draft, if there is one that is there. It will take at least half of a season to establish themselves as the leader, and IF that person has the strong will to come in and put this team in order.

The best scenario would be to trade the pick for veterans, but I don't see us getting much in return with the limited superstar talent in this draft.....a lot of these guys are either not ready for the show yet or are too one dimensional to get a solid veteran in return.

I like Morrisson as an offensive option, but will be a liability at the 3 on D...and the diabetes will scare some GM's away. Roy will be a solid pro for many years, Noah will be good but debatable if he will be great, Thomas same thing...good hops but will need a mid-range shot (think S. Swift), etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Early Entry List has now been posted on the first post of this thread, along with new updated reports.*


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

...



> Arizona's Williams to make NBA decision Thursday
> 
> By Roman Veytsman, Arizona Daily Wildcat
> April 25, 2006
> ...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> ...


Marcus Williams is a guy I like a lot. His main weakness is strength and if he hits the weightroom hard this offseason he can even make an impact next year IMO.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Early Entries updated again..Added more players, and moved players around according to their stock going up or down..


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

..



> Villanova sophomore guard Kyle Lowery and Pittsburgh junior center Aaron Gray both declared for the June 28 draft, though both chose not to hire an agent, preserving their collegiate eligibility should they choose not to stay in the draft pool.
> 
> Lowery averaged 11 points, 4.3 rebounds, 3.7 assists and 2.3 steals this season. Well known for smart decision-making and defensive savvy, Lowery was one of the most pivotal figures in a crowded backcourt for the 28-5 Wildcats. A second team all-Big East selection, Lowery shot 44 percent from beyond the arc.
> 
> ...


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Dimemag mock lottery, May 11, 2006

FWIW, they have Portland taking Adam Morrison at 1:



> The Blazers are one of a handful of Lottery teams that (on paper) actually have talent at almost every position. That said, Darius Miles is as good as gone this summer, leaving a hole at small forward that can be filled by Morrison. Maybe he won’t be the next Larry Bird that everyone wants him to be, but Morrison is clearly the best player in this draft and should put up 15-18 points a game right away.


Followed by the Bulls taking Lamarcus Aldridge at 2 and Charlotte taking Brandon Roy at 3.

Andrea Bargnani falls all the way to No. 7 and the waiting Celtics. Dimemag's remarks are as follows:



> This team was just a few games away from the playoffs, and Paul Pierce has said he’s pleased with Boston’s young guns and wants to retire in Beantown. In other words, this isn’t a desperate situation, meaning the Celtics can afford to take a chance on Bargnani. We’ve been told by reliable sources that the seven-footer will be a very good pro in a couple of years.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

A _few_ draft prospect vidoes :biggrin: :

Tyrus Thomas block:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRypV_QHwOw&search=tyrus thomas


Rudy Fernandez:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31RgTqPkoxo&search=rudy fernandez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeLKwAWkAKA&search=rudy fernandez
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1783150951196578284&q=Rudy+Fernandez


Gonzaga @ Washington highlights:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JubS4MkXuwA&search=adam morrison


Funky "feature" on Adam Morrison:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kipiWSz_7Gs&search=adam morrison


Tiago Splitter (keep in mind this video is a couple years old, as he appears to be much thicker these days):
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6279861843142300601&q=Tiago+Splitter


Nick Fazekas (f-ing crowd goes NUTS!!!):
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5038524847670222352&q=Nick+Fazekas


Brandon Roy and Bobby Jones highlights (somewhat old):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2KsNTVAUpA&search=brandon roy


J.J. Redick (son of a... there's a whole ****-ton of videos of J.J.):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7l8QuqzWy4&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bZ1FWniUVI&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXEXmKz-94g&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj8ENoamltw&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUGrP20IFGw&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QNC3FoAF94&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Oiw3cuF9jQ&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgShud8AAqI&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG_ZMmwYQe4&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lce41Aa-g4A&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzHf2o-SW7Q&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHTBz8n1pbc&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_b89EeDznQ&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KH-m0ZlSJo&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHNm5DR7NPA&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2TTJ_6iGCU&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQUvZAN8Zdo&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIvICnL_1CQ&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL9w7Ou8sWE&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZPM0IgneC4&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FngkzS0fLAs&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6GCBikF_YI&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMc8ThnpmjE&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBpFe483y0M&search=j.j. redick (had to throw this one in there :lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lnd7dUJQ94w&search=j.j. redick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfBIWnxQiW4&search=j.j. redick


Ronnie Brewer:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search=ronnie+brewer&search_type=search_videos


Rodney Carney:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26EnuiTRukY&search=rodney carney
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kROpLI18MLU&search=rodney carney
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2BGlGuMel4&search=rodney carney
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73CcaR_NPK8&search=rodney carney
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57UN71GWP-U&search=rodney carney
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzaVOu64pBY&search=rodney carney
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0SAF4aBUSA&search=rodney carney


Sergio Rodriguez:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBa0dqhRdas&search=sergio rodriguez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9vmcTN4Lc4&search=sergio rodriguez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qKGWhHADlE&search=sergio rodriguez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3_34K0JanA&search=sergio rodriguez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFqKfolF7DU&search=sergio rodriguez


Kyle Lowry:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghh9b3eidJA&search=kyle lowry


Rajon Rondo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scXHr58aRJE&search=rajon rondo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzZImXXsjgc&search=rajon rondo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jkng0_5NZQ&search=rajon rondo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeXjTTNW56U&search=rajon rondo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yInNmLyPflk&search=rajon rondo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yKZPff1LnE&search=rajon rondo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yErEur3Jts&search=rajon rondo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hSn7-58JRA&search=rajon rondo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKf5JO2CLaE&search=rajon rondo


Dee Brown:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuaKUy1V4Fo&search=dee brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWIXcxXmLnQ&search=dee brown
This one ain't, exactly, Dee Brown but :lol: ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-HNr8YoceU&search=dee brown 


Steve Novak:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTbm4VhO8L4&search=steve novak


James White:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xtYzHrxS5s&search=james white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICX7q1ejEns&search=james white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPGahzRqXRs&search=james white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA4L-_Wic78&search=james white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzeAcPik4_s&search=james white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHSbEfyIg-w&search=james white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZtyZWmOLOQ&search=james white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEG8rpaXpQY&search=james white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrI-SEyvfvM&search=james white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMXPkEaYAOI&search=james white
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFLMEmI2oGQ&search=james white


Kevin Pittsnogle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xw5pbhX9ig&search=kevin pittsnogle


Hassan Adams:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRxJHjRroj8&search=hassan adams


Curtis Stinson:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuEkTwo1lNc&search=curtis stinson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wHDK87jtjk&search=curtis stinson


Eric "The Baby Eater" Hicks (I only put this on here because that nickname is off-the-hook  ):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQuyFx9jitA&search=eric hicks


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

It's interesting that Rudy Fernandez (who some posters were interested in us drafting last year) has fallen to the Blazer spot at the bottom of the first round according to Draft Express.

Here's an excerpt of their profile:http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=22

and a couple more recent articles
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=174


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1165


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

After the "MVP under22" award of the Euroleague 2005-2006, today Bargnani won the italian A1 league's "version" of the prize.

Congrats Andrea :cheers:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the effort getting those videos...but highlights of James White dunking or Kevin Pittsnogle hitting a desperation "3" don't tell us much about them as a potential NBA player...

I wish there was a way to get more detailed information....


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

:banana: 

http://195.56.77.209/top5/2-10657-dsl.wmv

http://195.56.77.208/top5video/


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

here's a link to a draft express viewing of a private workout with Rudy Gay and Steve Novak. their opinion is that Rudy may have a better work ethic than people give him credit for

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1308


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> their opinion is that Rudy may have a better work ethic than people give him credit for


This is THE question about Rudy, and if that concern\question is anawered in a positive manner, then Rudy is a legitimate #1 pick candidate IMO...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> This is THE question about Rudy, and if that concern\question is anawered in a positive manner, then Rudy is a legitimate #1 pick candidate IMO...


I agree. But Ive always said that we won't know for sure who we "should" take or who "should be #1" until after the work-outs.

Plus, how can a work-out say really anything concrete about his work-ethic? 1 day over a couple hours does not a solid work ethic make.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Plus, how can a work-out say really anything concrete about his work-ethic? 1 day over a couple hours does not a solid work ethic make.


Yeah...and this is the dilemma...trying to figure out where his head is at...not an easy job...trying to read a player's motivation.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think I've narrowed my list down to Aldridge, Thomas or Gay. 

Like Hap said, we won't know who has the upperhand at getting picked #1 until after workouts.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Blazers some how end up taking Tyrus Thomas...I will laugh my head off.

This team's pick needs to be either Adam Morrison or LaMarcus Aldridge. I really think that Morrison will be a very special NBA player. Morrison and Webster in the starting lineup...that's a great shooting team.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

My new priority list for #4:

1. Morrison
2. Thomas



3. Gay
4. Trade down/up whatever gets us a worse position.


Other players that intrigue me:
PGs: 
Dee Brown
We don't really need another PG at all.

SGs:
Maurice Ager
Shannon Brown
Allan Ray
Mike Gansey
Randy Foye
Ager was my favorite college player this year, so I'm probably biased in ranking him there, but I've been impressed by Ager, Ray, and Gansey (under the radar, and didn't get to watch much) this year. A minor need, as it'd be better to have a more experienced player to help Martell progress.

SFs:
Rodney Carney
Hassan Adams
PJ Tucker
I kind of already adressed SFs above with Morrison and Gay. These guys would be people to just glance at with later picks if we end up getting a big early on. I'm not a huge fan of any of these guys, but I think Carney and Adams could be decent players in the NBA someday. Unfortunately, like shooting guard, I feel it would be more beneficial to get a more experienced player if we pick up Morrison or Gay.`

PFs:
Sheldon Williams
Andrea Bargnani
James Augustine
Leon Powe
Kevin Pittsnogle
Nick Fazekas
I was pleasantly surprised at the abundance of decent PFs in the draft, especially with my dislike of Zach. Zach's a good player, but his attitude sucks and he and Miles need to go. We probably won't get a great value back for him so I feel like Sheldon Williams could be a good player for us. Unfortunately, he doesn't fit at any of our picks unless we trade. I'm not really on the Bargnani bandwagon, although I wouldn't be overly depressed if we got him at 4. I feel like Augustine could be decent. Powe is a bit undersized, but quite the beast. Pittsnogle is an interesting prospect, and I feel like Fazekas could pan out at some point down the line.

Cs:
Paul Davis
Patrick O'Bryant
Saer Sene

I like Paul Davis. I think he could also play some PF for us as well. However, I'm a bit disturbed by his poor performance in the tourney. O'Bryant is a very intriguing prospect that I'd be glad to get a hold of. I only added Sene because you guys keep mentioning him.

Overall, I think we need to grab Morrison, Thomas, or Gay. Depending on that pick, we may need to get rid of Randolph sometime soon unless he can change his attitude. Miles HAS to be gone both due to his attitude and to give more minutes to Travis/draft pick. We need a big man in this draft no matter what. A center would be nice as Joel will likely be leaving, but there isn't a surplus of them. Scenarios keep running through my mind and I realize this is pretty jumbled, so I apologize for that. Can't wait for draft day!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

FYI



> Patrick O'Bryant: Hornets Interested
> 
> RotoWire.com Staff - RotoWire.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

soonerterp said:


> Dimemag mock lottery, May 11, 2006
> 
> FWIW, they have Portland taking Adam Morrison at 1:
> 
> ...


Yeah, but DimeMag's mocks are usually horrible....so....


----------

